# New JWU Scholarship



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I was checking out afra's link to www.emerils.com and found out that Emeril, in conjunction with FoodTV, has set up a scholarship foundation for Johnson and Wales University. There's a little blurb about it on Emeril's site (click on "Emeril Speaks", it's in the 3rd paragraph down, I think). Definitely something for you current and soon to be J&W students to check into. I'll try to find some more details, myself, and will report back.


----------

